# Steve Irwin (The Crocodile Hunter) was killed by a stingray.



## kentuckiense (Sep 4, 2006)

http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,20349534-952,00.html
http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,20349892-952,00.html







From his tiny khaki shorts to his pseudo mullet, I admired everything about the man. RIP, Steve.


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 4, 2006)

I hate to hear of any father being taken away from his children. But he apparently died doing what he loved.


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 4, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> I hate to hear of any father being taken away from his children. But he apparently died doing what he loved.


Apparently his wife is out trekking on some remote mountain and hasn't heard the news yet.


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, CNN is reporting that Terri Irwin was filming in Tasmania, but that his family had been notified. Hopefully, they were able to contact her before she had to find out from the media.

This is just sad.


----------



## Heather (Sep 4, 2006)

*gasp*
No kidding!! 

Wow.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 4, 2006)

That's terrible news. He did much good in his shortened life.


----------



## aquacorps (Sep 4, 2006)

I have very few regrets in life. In 1996 I drove by his zoo on my way to Noosa while on vacation. I still regret not stopping.


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 4, 2006)

My roommate from this summer put it best:

"It's always nature and science that lose their most eloquent apologists."


----------



## Rick (Sep 4, 2006)

:sob: :sob: :sob: 

One of my favorite people. I'll miss his passion.


----------



## Park Bear (Sep 5, 2006)

truely sad news...my kids were very shocked


----------



## Shadow (Sep 5, 2006)

Terrible news. He was so charming person. Poor kids...


----------

